# What Else Should I Be Asking For?



## MrsEmmons (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to the boards, and I've done SOME reading, but obviously there is a ton of info.

I recently started going through the process of all my thyroid testing after 6 months of crazy weight gain, fatigue, and fogginess.

My first TSH was 139, then down to 40's, now down to 20s. My Free T4 was normal. I'm still feeling pretty out of it, but just got my Levo bumped up to 100mg.

Last week I had my thyroglobulin and TPO. The thyroglobulin was normal, but the TPO AB was greater than 1000. My doctor said that that is indicative of Hashimotos, but I'm wondering if I should be having any other testing done to narrow things down anymore?

Also, any advice on supplements or other medications would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

(most frequently does not mean always)

Was that test for Thyroglobulin or Thyroglobulin Ab? With TPO that high; ultra-sound should be mandatory!!

Info above as TPO is only "suggestive" of many things and it is not definitive of Hashimoto's. Only a biopsy would rule that in or out as the case may be.

Welcome to the board and glad that that TSH is coming down. You must feel awful?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, yes, you must have an ultrasound immediately.

If you have your test results and ranges, it would be great to see them.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome! You've come to the right place! 

Hard to add to the excellent advice posted above. I would suggest getting & keeping copies of all labs and tests for future reference. Also, be aware that the TSH test is not the end-all, be-all monitoring tool it is made out to be. Sounds like your doc already ran a Free T4, hopefully they ran a Free T3 as well. Watch out for being told you're "normal" or "in range" -- you want the actual numbers and ranges. The trick with thyroid stuff is getting optimized. Docs commonly go with levothyroxine treatment first, but there are other drugs out there. Depending on your situation, it may be worth looking into adding in some T3 or else trying a desiccated product like Armour or Nature-Throid (T4+T3). But I am getting a little ahead of things -- first you want a little more data to be sure of where you stand.


----------



## MrsEmmons (Jun 30, 2014)

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j77/vnradcliffe/ScreenShot2014-06-30at40042PM.png

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j77/vnradcliffe/ScreenShot2014-06-30at40126PM.png

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j77/vnradcliffe/ScreenShot2014-06-30at40112PM.png

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j77/vnradcliffe/ScreenShot2014-06-30at40139PM.png

It won't let me open my latest TSH. It's MUCH lower but still over 10.


----------



## MrsEmmons (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## MrsEmmons (Jun 30, 2014)

My TSH is actually lower now (in the 20's) but the other tests are from last week.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

High TSH and Low FT-4 is hypo.

Next test I would want to see - once they start you on replacement is a FT-3 along with a FT-4 about 6 weeks after beginning replacement.

Sonogram of thyroid.


----------

